# Moving to italy



## alexandsusan (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi and thanks for adding me to your site.

Me and my wife are planning on moving to italy, I know this May be a bit early because we plan on moving in 5 years time however over the next 5 years we want to get ahead of the game and do as much as we can on the run up to make this move easier and a lot more educated than we are now.

Any advice would be more than welcome, also we are going to use the next 5 years to visit as many places in italy as possible looking at possible locations to settle down. We will both be in our late 40s early fifties by the time the move is happening so there will be a need for some sort of work.

My wife has many qualifications in social care and is a mobile nail technician, I currently run my own business and I am a qualified football coach.

Thanks for the replies in advance


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

boots on the ground allso ears to the ground try all areas enjoy but allso look past the dolchiviata stiòle of thing ie wine and sun , becouse if you want to work its going to be dam hard unless you work online 

just look how maney italians are out of work and they are fluent in italian 

we are retired and have a small penshion and a bb but times is hard but hey we love it here


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

You don't indicate what your current citizenship/nationality is; if you do not have EU or Italian citizenship, you will have many difficulties establishing legal residency in Italy.

Can you tell us more about your situation?


----------



## alexandsusan (Jul 15, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> boots on the ground allso ears to the ground try all areas enjoy but allso look past the dolchiviata stiòle of thing ie wine and sun , becouse if you want to work its going to be dam hard unless you work online just look how maney italians are out of work and they are fluent in italian we are retired and have a small penshion and a bb but times is hard but hey we love it here


Thanks pudd


----------



## alexandsusan (Jul 15, 2014)

accbgb said:


> You don't indicate what your current citizenship/nationality is; if you do not have EU or Italian citizenship, you will have many difficulties establishing legal residency in Italy. Can you tell us more about your situation?


We are Scottish so providing the independence vote doesn't go through we hope to be EU citizens at the time of the move.


----------

